

Pandora for Video - mkrecny
http://shelbydev.tumblr.com/post/32738819506/shelby-genius-ios-app

======
markerrj
fyi, i'm the guy who wrote the item-based filtering implementation and did
some of the other backend work. if you have any questions about what we did,
post them here and i'll try to answer.

